
Is Silicon Valley today's heaven or tomorrow's hell? - Dowwie
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-01/silicon-valley-startups-steve-jobs-journey#1
======
augb
Well written, but, somehow, I think many will not understand how it could be
likened (no pun intended) to hell.

